# Pins 4/4-4/6



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Left SA about 9 pm on Friday. Hit the sand about midnight. Got to the 45 about 3am. Fished till 5am and only had hard heads so I hit the sac. Woke up cruised to the jetty not much going on. Went to set up about the 55. Had 2 stingray a mullet and a whiting out. Sat eve crashed early and could hear the weed pulling bits of drag thru the night. Woke up Sunday before sunrise lines were weeded out. Went to retrieve all baits and none were even touched. Got a jack on a spoon that morning. Packed up stopped at the nic and yakked out there and got a 26 or so red. Got the skunk out of my truck. Driving was 2 wheel all the way with mor weed between 40 and 25 going north. Also had this guy under my truck when it was time to leave.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

This guy. I can't figure how to post more than one pic


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice fish and cool lookin bird. Anyone know what kind that is?


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*bird*

http://identify.whatbird.com/obj/496/overview/Purple_Gallinule.aspx

Purple Gallinule. That is a 2Cool bird


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the report and photo's. And that is one cool 2 bird. Nice Jack!. They are a blast to catch on light gear.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the bird. I guess he got blown to the beach with that norther. The jack was actually landed with a lews tournament reel and a falcon Bucoo with micro guides, and the ceramic insert on the rod tip popped out during the fight. Tons O fun tho


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool bird! Thanks for the report!


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice fish and very cool bird. thanks. 

What kind of fish is the one on the top of the pic? just to the right of the reds tail.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

FishBurd27 said:


> Nice fish and very cool bird. thanks.
> 
> What kind of fish is the one on the top of the pic? just to the right of the reds tail.


I am pretty sure it's a bluefish. I went ahead and filleted it up. I don't know how it will taste but I'm gonna find out. May have been better to keep for bait. Lol


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

Nothing but spanish mackerel at the jetties today..


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Bluefish. How'd it taste?


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

southtexasreds said:


> Bluefish. How'd it taste?


Actually had it this week blackened. It was ok, had it with some whiting and the whiting was much better. It was a little dry but maybe I overcooked it a bit. I may try it again fried if I catch another one, but that will depend on the bait situation


----------

